# 2018 frontier high idle



## hansonj091 (May 4, 2019)

Hello I'm new to this, my truck is a 2018 4.0 sv. It has 31xxx miles on it I've owned it since 8xxx miles. I used to drive it alot for work but now I have my own work van, so I don't drive it much. Yesterday I had to move it and it was idling pretty high. it idles at 1200-1300 rpm. fiberglass but I didn't struggle. I have nothing done to it other than a new head unit and a small under the seat sub. Oh and I havent let it warm up yet while its had this problem. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A high idle is normal when the engine is cold. After it warms up, it should idle around 750 rpm.


----------



## hansonj091 (May 4, 2019)

rogoman said:


> A high idle is normal when the engine is cold. After it warms up, it should idle around 750 rpm.


Thank you I must have never noticed . One move thing if you dont mind I get a little vibration between 2-3. I've read up on it but all of those are from coolant in the transmission. I havent seen one this new have that problem.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

hansonj091 said:


> Hello I'm new to this, my truck is a 2018 4.0 sv. It has 31xxx miles on it I've owned it since 8xxx miles. I used to drive it alot for work but now I have my own work van, so I don't drive it much. Yesterday I had to move it and it was idling pretty high. it idles at 1200-1300 rpm. fiberglass but I didn't struggle. I have nothing done to it other than a new head unit and a small under the seat sub. Oh and I havent let it warm up yet while its had this problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





rogoman said:


> A high idle is normal when the engine is cold. After it warms up, it should idle around 750 rpm.





hansonj091 said:


> Thank you I must have never noticed . One move thing if you dont mind I get a little vibration between 2-3. I've read up on it but all of those are from coolant in the transmission. I havent seen one this new have that problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hanson,

I have a 2013 SV 4.0L and mine is the same way. I brought it up to the service dept and they weren't able to adjust the Cold Engine High Idle. I've been told it's to warm up the engine faster in order for the Cat's to be Efficient to meet EPA Requirement's. I don't like it,, but that's the way it is now.

Rogoman is Right.

I let mine idle till the Idle fall's to the Warm Engine Idle,, which on mine is about 650 or so. 

One more Reason,, why I use a Geniune Nissan Oil Filter and 5w30. I'm switching to Castrol Magnatec Full Synthetic for this Very Reason of Cold Engine High Idle Speed. At WalMart,, the Magnatec Full Synthetic is only about 3 $'s more than the Castrol GTX 5w30. Watch the Video:






Don't let anybody talk you out of useing a Nissan Oil Filter. There are several filter's that have a lower micron filtration,, but will they flow as good and is their AntiDrain Back Valve as good. I've read many post's talking about engine Noise on startup,, but mine is nice and quiet. You can get them on BeelinePart's.com for 8 $'s and Free Shipping. Sometime's you might find them a little cheaper on Amazon or EBay. I found 10 for about 56 $'s and I might do that next time. Don't remember if it was on Amazon or EBAy though. My 4L uses a 15208-9e01a Nissan Filter. Just checked Beeline,, and they've got a 5% discount going on,, so I think I'll get a couple for myself.

I don't have any vibration going on when driveing. My ATF was low from the Factory and got a Jerk on takeoff,, but once I got the level right the Jerk went away. Get Nissan to check the ATF Level per the instruction in the Frontier Service Manual at the Prescribed ATF Temperature. I don't have a ScanGuage II that will show the ATF Temperature,, so I check mine useing the Cold Temperature Scale, but I make sure to follow the Prescribed Method in the Frontier Service Manual,, and I warm the engine up at idle till the Water Temperature Gauge get's to normal operateing temperature. If you check the level yourself,, be sure to follow the Procedure in the Frontier Service Manual. It's not hard,, but just a Prescribed Method to do the check.

Not a bad idea to get them to check the Rear Axle Oil Level as well.

Enjoy Your New Truck, IMO The Frontier's are the Best Value going in a Pickup right now.
Regards,


----------

